# Stacking wood tool box



## carawaystrim (Apr 6, 2013)

Help….I've been using a ramp to get my giant tool setup into my truck for a year now. I used to do commercial work where I would be on the same job for months. Now I am using my license and doing smaller jobs, sometimes 1/2 a day…..

I need to build a stackable setup that I can load easier ( with out a ramp! ) Any ideas on hardware or techniques to make this work would be a huge help! I was thinking of 1 large drawer and two smaller ones that stack onto each other. I have been researching hardware sites and havent found anything that looks practical.

Again thanks!
Michael Caraway


----------



## MarkDavisson (Apr 26, 2009)

Michael, I intend to build these for my own self: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/65793 Might not even come close to what you were looking for, but I thought I'd offer the idea.


----------



## carawaystrim (Apr 6, 2013)

Hey Mark, those are awesome for the shop! I like them so much better than the plastic tubs…..I do want something a little more tool specific and mobile for the job site though…..

Thanks,


----------

